# Elmer's #33 Mill - Done



## JMI (Sep 23, 2009)

Done that is except maybe for some final clean up/polishing, but for now it goes up on the shelf. The final stretch included machining the flywheel bearing "caps" and the beveling of the base pieces. Also cold blued the steel parts of the engine.

Time to start thinking about the next "one"...




























Jim


----------



## cobra428 (Sep 23, 2009)

Very Nice Jim
A nice shinny engine and I do like shinny engines :big:
Tony


----------



## hitandmissman (Sep 23, 2009)

A very nice looking engine. That turned out real nice. Got to try that one.


----------



## rleete (Sep 23, 2009)

That one's on my list as well. Nice work on the bluing.


----------



## arnoldb (Sep 23, 2009)

Lovely engine - well done!

Arnold


----------



## b.lindsey (Sep 23, 2009)

Great job Jim. The material choices and finishes make for a beautifully finished engine. Excellent pics too!!!

Bill


----------



## kvom (Sep 23, 2009)

We want the video!  ;D


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice engine. Beautiful.
Would love to see the video.


----------



## putputman (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice looking engine, right down to the detailed nuts & screw heads.
I 2nd the motion to see a video.


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice Jim.
Gail in NM


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice work Jim. That's something to be proud of. Having mastered a scratch build you can handle anything now.
gbritnell


----------



## Jeff02 (Sep 23, 2009)

Great looking engine!

Pat yourself on the back job well done.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 23, 2009)

very nice. 
Tin


----------



## JMI (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments. The only video at the moment is one I posted earlier before I completed the engine:





Will try to get a more current one soon.

Jim


----------



## Maryak (Sep 26, 2009)

JMI,

Great engine. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Sep 26, 2009)

Very well done Jim! :bow:

Is that running on breath power?

Rick


----------



## JMI (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks, Rick.
Yes that is running on all the hot air my lungs can crank out.

Jim


----------



## rake60 (Sep 26, 2009)

In that case, *AMAZING* well done build! :bow: :bow: :bow:

Rick


----------



## ttrikalin (Sep 27, 2009)

Breath-run?
very nice... 
t


----------



## JMI (Nov 17, 2009)

To close out the thread here is a video of the machine running on compressed air.





Jim


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice vid! Thanks.
Interesting too...it gave off a feeling of smoothness.


----------



## black85vette (Nov 17, 2009)

I did the #33 also. Yours looks great. Very well finished. Like the use of brass. That adds a lot. Thanks for the video we love to see them run.  Thm:


----------



## Metal Butcher (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations on building a fine example of the #33. :bow:
I too shelf my builds for display, but its fun to bring one out and see it run.
They have a way of putting a unique smile on your face. 

-MB


----------



## cobra428 (Nov 17, 2009)

Very, Very Nice Jim,
Man that's a smooooth runner Thm:
Tony


----------



## cfellows (Nov 17, 2009)

Good runner, Jim. Also very nice build. Congratulations on a fine engine.

Chuck


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice.
Very smooth.
Very impressive.

Thanks for dusting it off for the video for us.

Gail in NM


----------



## nemoc (Nov 24, 2009)

Good looker good runner. Whats next?
Craig


----------



## JMI (Nov 25, 2009)

nemoc  said:
			
		

> Good looker good runner. Whats next?
> Craig



Giving it some thought... ???

Jim


----------

